# Solved: Web turns 20 today!



## Gomar (Dec 9, 2007)

http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2013/04/30/happy-birthday-web-public-internet-turns-20-today/

Happy Birthday to the Web!

We can all thank Mr.Lee for giving us Gangnam Style, Friday, Justin Bieber, angry cat, viruses, spam;
under-age porn and dating services which led to murder or rape resulting in multiple arrests;
eBay millionaires who sell defective items or Chinese made knock-offs;
Eastern European or Asian mail order brides;
chatting and sex texting which led to divorces;
sharing of MP3s and movies leading to losses of revenue by artists and fines for sharers;
election of an unqualified, inexperienced, 1 term senator from Illinois as president of the U.S.;
losses of billions in the stock market from the dot.com bubble bursting;
embarrassed naked people caught by Google cams;
celebs who play games on planes;
internet gambling;
people fired or not hired because of pics, posts, or other "offensive" Facebook content;
as for Facebook, please pray to whatever God(s) you worship for it to be shut down ASAP.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I'm curious, why are you on the Internet if it Turns you Off so Much?


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Sure sounds like an egalitarian world, eh? :up: Are Secrets, secret anymore?


----------



## Gomar (Dec 9, 2007)

ekim68 said:


> I'm curious, why are you on the Internet if it Turns you Off so Much?


I am cutting down on it.. trust me. I am not even on FB or nitTwit, nor do I chat, or search for long lost "friends" from high school or college. The past must remain in the past.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Gomar said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2013/04/30/happy-birthday-web-public-internet-turns-20-today/
> 
> Happy Birthday to the Web!
> 
> ...


You can't blame the web for this. 2 people not communicating/have hate for each other is the cause... before the internet people go to bars/clubs and still cheat.

Although the fired/not hiring thing, I agree that should be stopped. I'm not too sure how far it has gone yet, but they are trying to pass a law so employees has the passwords for social media accounts.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Don't forget to thank Al Gore who "invented" the Internet. 

http://www.snopes.com/quotes/internet.asp


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Well I for one am grateful.....Thanks Al...:up:


----------



## Gomar (Dec 9, 2007)

Couriant said:


> they are trying to pass a law so *employees* has the passwords for social media accounts.


Did you mean employers?
If so, I'll be done with the web altogether.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The R and the E are next to each other....   and yes i meant employers. I think it passed the House but was stopped in the Senate. Look up CISPA for the information.

ps: to do a bold word you want to use [ ] not < >


----------



## Tagurrit (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow I guess people don't have control over their lives any longer what with Obama being president. Lets go back to the good old days of 2007 and the stock market of 6400 and half price houses. That'll show Obama! Long live GWB!!


----------

